# Tribute Ladder Fixings



## 105062 (Jun 10, 2007)

Tried the Tribute Ladder today for the first time and nearly pulled off the door skin. I took the door cover off and found that the ladder is secured to the door skin with six very small nuts and washers which had just about pulled through the flimsy skin. I found some scrap steel which I drilled and fixed to the bolts which now spread the force across a larger area making the ladder usable. Note the extensive, no expense spared, door insulation :roll: 

Cheers
Paul


----------



## grumpyman (Sep 24, 2006)

If you remember some time ago I posted that the Ladder is a cosmetic fitting and not suitable for any reasonable weight. Mine was used by somebody in a workshop and the actual Ladder will start to twist out of shape with constant use.


----------



## oldenstar (Nov 9, 2006)

Good old 650-It wouldn't surprise me to find that you have it stripped down to its minor component pieces on the back lawn. :lol: 
Did that with a motor bike many years ago-My dad nearly killed me as I ruined the lawn with engine oil. Oops
But you are doing all of us many favours-not only would your mod make the ladder safe to use but it would also mean that we can tighten the bolts enough to stop the ladder rattling.
I might even try to do it myself :!: 
BTW the insulation is of the new 'air' type-very economical and compresses well when fitting the cover.


----------



## fridgeman (Jul 11, 2007)

think i,am going to take mine off! or leave it for a towel rail, just a point i would like to make about the insulation, i do this sort of thing for a living [cold stores]we cannot use polystyrene anymore because of its poor fire rating, i suggest getting a sheet of kingspan [50mm thick] and use that,much better insulation value and fire rating


----------

